# Exotic Pet Awareness Day 2012



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Well folks the time is fast approaching.... *SATURDAY 9TH JUNE, 10am till 4pm*

This year we have a few changes, firstly that of a different venue since the sad closure of the Ark in Evesham, secondly the event is FREE!!!!
We are closer to Birmingham & very close to junction 3 on the M42 this year, so very easy access by road. Also there is a train station about 1 mile away, long walk maybe, but not too far, or you could get the train into Birmingham city & get the X50 bus out of town as that has a bus stop at the venue.

All the usually facilities are at the venue - plenty of food choices, toilets, parking etc http://www.beckettsfarm.co.uk/

SO far there are over 20 confirmed stalls including all the usually culprits like the Foxes, Raccoons, Gophers & Ferrets. We are fortunate to have 2 different vet practices attending this year - so go ask them a few questions about your animals & put them to the test







.

As the event is free this year, make sure you still bring plenty of money as there will be dry goods available from Debonair Exotic Animals Supplies, live food on the KBN Reptiles stall & some of the charities will have tombolas, raffles & items for sale to raise much needed funds.

Also, for the very first time we are in a position due to venue change, to be able to offer guest speakers - space for each talk will be limited though, so if one of the talks takes your fancy, make sure you get to the front of the que - don't worry though, we shall probably have the speakers do talks, one in AM one in PM. Look out for the posters for further details on the day.

As well as the stalls there will be ferret racing, falconry displays & other things to enjoy for all the family.

We look forward to seeing you all there on the day - sticky name badges will be available again so forum members can let others know who they are


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Venue details:

*Beckett's Farm* is conveniently located on the A435, 1 mile north of Junction 3 of the M42. There is free parking for up to 200 cars.

*By road:*

Directions from M42Leave the M42 at J3.
Take the A435 north towards Birmingham
Continue for 1 mile and turn into Becketts Farm Shop (look for the brown sign) just before the large roundabout.
If you miss the turnoff take the first exit at the roundabout and the turn left again into the Farm Shop.

Address for Sat Nav:
Beckett's Farm (A. E. Beckett & Sons Ltd)
Heath Farm
Alcester Road
Wythall
Birmingham 
B47 6AJ

*By train*
The nearest main train stations are Birmingham International, Birmingham New Street and Warwick Parkway, each offering swift services from the North, South, East and West.
The local station, Wythall, on the Birmingham - Stratford on Avon line, is only 1 mile away.
*By bus*
Local bus routes run from Redditch and Birmingham.

Bus No. S7 from 24/4/11 from Wythall to Solihull

Bus No. X50 from 24/4/11 from Redditch - Wythall - Birmingham
NEW ROUTE! The green bus route 50A / Birmingham - Becketts Farm
By air
The nearest main airport is Birmingham International, approximately 15 miles away

Bus timetables are available in pdf format by clicking on the relevant route highlighted in green on this weblink Locations & Directions at Becketts Farm - situated just south of Birmingham is open all-day and offers superb quality food using local, fresh produce


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

If there are any groups interested in taking part in the event please get in touch - in particular if you amphibian, chelonia or bug related.

I must also point out there are NO animals for sale at this event, just dry goods - suppliments etc


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

5 weeks today folks..........great day out.

Loads of interesting stalls to meet various types of animals.

Live food on sale from KBN reptiles.
Exotic Animals supplies (suppliments etc) from Debonaire Exotics
Rat Rations http://www.ratrations.com/ also there with food samples, toys etc

2 vet practices in attendance so feel free to go ask questions without need for consult fee.

2 guest speakers author Dr Daniel Allen (11am & 2pm) & Phil Davis from Tiger Awareness (12pm & 3pm) - limited to 30 spaces per talk so get there early if interested.

Weather permitting, one of Europes largest inflatable slides

Falconry displays - 2 full flying display 11am & 2pm with hands on falconry talks throughout the day - look for timetables dotted around the event.

Ferret racing - help raise some much needed cash for the ferret rescue buy having a flutter on the ferret version of the Cheltenham Gold Cup :lol2: These will run hourly from 10.30am, but you can also hav a flutter on the ferret roulette also happening all day long.

Plenty of things to see & do at the event as well as at the venue.......why not make a day of it & have lunch in the coffee shop, restraunt or from one of the take away food counters.

Or there is a 2 for £10 pub not far away 
http://www.fayre-square.com/pub-food/horse-jockey-inkford/pid-M2207
& a pub doing a carvery for £3.99
http://www.crowncarveries.co.uk/thewhiteswanwythall/


All times are approximate & subject to change & weather permitting.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

3 weeks on Saturday -not long now :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Can I just remind people - if anyone is coming along with their own animals on the day (Stall holders or pets) please ensure they are up to date with inoculations as there has been distemper in the Midlands & we don't you putting your precious pets at risk unnecessarily.

There will be hand wash places, hand gel etc at the event, so make sure good bio security is maintained throughout the day - and if you have a stall, make sure you do the same with your animals, especially young ones and probably best you also carry hand sanitizer on your display.

Also, you are responsible for your own animals & kids at the event, please ensure they are safe & not likely to cause any distress to humans or other animals - please be sensible. The venue is located close to a very busy dual carriageway, so we don't want animals escaping & making a dash for freedom!


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

we had hoped to be abe to make it but due to prior bookings we cannot attend this year. let us know the date for next year. best of luck, sure the day will be great and look forward to seeing the pictures. sun will be shining too!
Jen @ gentleshaw


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

trigger said:


> we had hoped to be abe to make it but due to prior bookings we cannot attend this year. let us know the date for next year. best of luck, sure the day will be great and look forward to seeing the pictures. sun will be shining too!
> Jen @ gentleshaw


 
Cheers Jen, hope the booking goes well & I will keep you posted for next years event........assuming we do one :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

If anyone needs their exotics or other pets micro chipping & are bringing them to the event, we have a qualified vet offering the service for limited periods on the day.

They can do any mammal, reptile & raptor but not parrots.

The price will be £12 for normal micro chips & £17 for the new mini micro chip (ideal for smaller animals).

If people are interested please send me a PM so I can guage interest - let me know what animal you would like doing etc.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

1 week today & we will be getting ready to open the gates to this years event :no1:

Sticky labels will be available on the Debonaire Exotic Supplies stall (wooden hut inside the barn) for RFUK members to put their names on so people can recognise each other.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Only 2 days to go!!

Don't let the weather forecast put you off coming, we have made as much provision as possible to keep people dry :whistling2:

On the day there will be charities having tombolas & selling bits n bobs; Rat Rations selling food & toys etc, Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies selling various supplements, foods & other goods, KBN Reptiles will have live foods & some other items available (including a fully set up viv I believe). Also a qualified vet is doing micro chipping for anything other than parrots as its National Micro Chip month during June.

So don't forget your wallets & purses - after all you don't have to pay to get in as its a FREE event this year!!!

*NO animals are sold at the event & anyone found buying or selling on the day will be removed by security.*


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The day has arrived & thankfully rains has stopped at last........probably need strong footwear though ;-)

The sun is even just making a welcome appearance at 6.30am, so hope its here to stay for the day - now all we need is the wind to drop a little more to prevent gazebos & stalls blowing away :whistling2:

If it does rain we have plenty of shelter for people, so the event is ON!

Dont forget if you want other forum members to know who you are, go to the Debonaire Exotic Animal supplies stall just inside the barn area & get a name sticker sorted.

Also bring plenty of money as there are loads to do & buy.......live foods, dried goods, toys, food etc & that's just for your animals :lol2:

Have a great day everyone & hope to see loads of you during the event.

Oh I also have it confirmed there will be an eye lash viper appearing at the show (and other venomous snakes) - on display of course, not for being handled :whistling2:


----------



## arachne (Nov 9, 2010)

great day,thanks to organisers.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

arachne said:


> great day,thanks to organisers.


 
So pleased you enjoyed the event & many thnaks to everyone who attended.

If anyone has suggestions for things they would like to see at these events please let us know.


----------

